# Thruster Mini Flex



## golfer5280 (Apr 27, 2012)

I found a small bicycle. The badge reads Thruster. Decals read Mini Flex. It has solid 6" wheels and and spring under the seat for ride comfort. Can anyone give me any information on this bike. Sorry no pictures. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## golfer5280 (May 4, 2012)

*Golfer 5280*

I have a picture. Any Information would be appreciated.

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p502/golfer5280/IMG_0923.jpg


----------

